# "ruoskia itseään"



## tarinoidenkertoja

En ole varmaa että tajusinko  tämän lausen kokonaan :
"Minun häpeäni ei ollut edes sellaista kivuliasta nautintoa tuottavaa häpeää,*jossa olisi voinut rypeä tai ruoskia itseään"
*
Ymmärtääkseni englanniksi tarkoittaa :" My shame wasn't even that kind of painful pleasure,which brings shame, in which someone could wallow or whip himself??"
Saako sanoa : " nautinto , jossa voi ruoskia itseään"?


----------



## Hakro

Voit sanoa "nautinto, jossa voi ruoskia itseään", jos olet masokisti.

Esimerkkilauseessa häpeä,  joka antaisi aiheen ruoskia itseään ja tuottaisi sitten kivuliasta  nautintoa, ei ollut sellaista häpeää, jotka kirjoittaja tunsi.

In your example, the shame that could be a reason to whip oneself and thus bring some painful pleasure was not the kind of shame that the writer felt.

Sorry, I'm  such a simple and straightforward person that I really can't imagine  what the writer is thinking by herself (most probably not himself).


----------



## Finland

Hello!



tarinoidenkertoja said:


> En ole varmaa että tajusinko  tämän lausen kokonaan :
> "Minun häpeäni ei ollut edes sellaista kivuliasta nautintoa tuottavaa häpeää,*jossa olisi voinut rypeä tai ruoskia itseään"
> *
> Ymmärtääkseni englanniksi tarkoittaa :" My shame wasn't even that kind of painful pleasure,which brings shame, in which someone could wallow or whip himself??"
> Saako sanoa : " nautinto , jossa voi ruoskia itseään"?



Ymmärsit sen oikein, eikä ajatuskaan kuulosta mitenkään poikkeuksellisen erikoiselta. Tilanne on vähän samanlainen kuin urheilijoilla: moni saa nautintoa siitä, kun urheilemalla "rääkkää" itseään (treenaa niin kovasti, että alkaa jo sattua). Sellaisesta harjoittelusta voi tulla hyvä olo. Samoin monet uskonnolliset hihhulit harjoittavat uskonnollisista syistä itseruoskintaa (flagellaatiota), jonka kautta kokevat kai pääsevänsä jonkinlaiseen jumalalliseen yhteyteen.

Samalla tavalla joku voi tuntea häpeää niin, että oikein päättää velloa ja rypeä siinä, soimata itseään ja synkistellä. Sellaisen jälkeen voi tulla jonkin sortin katharsis, kun lopulta pääsee kielteisistä tunteista eroon. Sikäli voi siis kokea kivuliasta nautintoa, nautintoa kivun kautta.

terv. S


----------

